# Are you/family/friends affected by the recalls?



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I realize these recalls aren't affecting raw feeders. I also realize some of us may be feeling a little smug, especially in light of the fact that one of major reasons people/vets say raw feeding shouldn't be done is because of salmonella.

I feed raw but none of my family does. I'm hoping to use these recalls to help move them to more reliable/better dry dog food. Away from Diamond, for sure.

I am trying to post the recalls on my facebook page, and I am talking to alot of my relatives this weekend. I would like to raise awareness of this with the people I meet face to face, and in a positive way. 

I'm probably not going to switch them to raw, but maybe I can get them to realize they can't just feed any old bag of dog food that's on sale.

I would try to do the same if I were feeding dry food. When the melamine happened in 2007, the pet food companies did get hurt financially, I think. That is fading in people's minds. And I still believe the only way to force these companies into actually caring about the health of our pets is to stop buying their products.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I feed raw and kibble, the kibble dogs get Diamond Naturals, we aren't in the recall area but honestly I wouldn't switch anyways, I can't afford to feed them all raw and the other decent food locally is TOTW anyways. I'm not concerned about salmonella, today I've handled raw chicken several times, cleaned out my mice colonies, fed my iguana raw veggies and cleaned his crap along with the 3 other raw fed pets. Any dog food company could have this issue, it's the nature of highly processed food, there's salmonella outbreaks on everything, wasn't it last year on veggies at the grocery store? Did everyone recommend people stop eating fresh foods? If you freak out and stop eating/feeding everything that's been under fire for germs you aren't going to have many options left. I'm sure a lot of people are going to jump ship and switch to another company but I have serious doubts that any company is immune to germs. Seems a little silly for the raw feeders to be all "told you so" when we are constantly talking about how little of an issue germs are, it's always more of a risk to people but some common sense goes a long way.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am just feeling relieved that I do feed raw and this doesn't affect me or my dogs in any way. My mother's dog eats 4Health and has an affected bag. To be honest I think that dogs are having issues from this food. My mother had been telling me for a couple of weeks that Foxy has had diarrhea on and off. Maybe it is just coincidental but maybe not. With the recall in 2007 the companies just sat on reports that dogs were getting sick until it got so widespread it could no longer be ignored. It has nothing to do with being all "I told you so." For me it is about making sure I do all I can to keep my dogs healthy and I do not trust for profit companies to have their best interest at heart like I do. Greed causes people to do bad things all the time and I don't want my dogs to get sick or die because of greed.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't mean to be "I told you so" Well, maybe with someone who said just a couple of days ago that no human has ever gotten salmonella from dry dog food. In the end, we all want what is best for our dogs.

I think vegetables are a little different. They are more regulated, the FDA steps in quickly, they track down the root cause and stop it, recalls are almost immediate.

With Diamond, it seems they have been having trouble since last October. They chose not to recall until FINALLY the FDA finds the salmonella. Then they brag about how it was "voluntary." They ignore people who report illness. 

They just want their profit. And if they kill a bunch of dogs on the way, so what. Notice this only started happening when it was affecting people, not dogs. The chicken jerky treats are still on the shelves.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

GoingPostal said:


> I feed raw and kibble, the kibble dogs get Diamond Naturals, we aren't in the recall area but honestly I wouldn't switch anyways, I can't afford to feed them all raw and the other decent food locally is TOTW anyways. I'm not concerned about salmonella, today I've handled raw chicken several times, cleaned out my mice colonies, fed my iguana raw veggies and cleaned his crap along with the 3 other raw fed pets. Any dog food company could have this issue, it's the nature of highly processed food, there's salmonella outbreaks on everything, wasn't it last year on veggies at the grocery store? Did everyone recommend people stop eating fresh foods? If you freak out and stop eating/feeding everything that's been under fire for germs you aren't going to have many options left. I'm sure a lot of people are going to jump ship and switch to another company but I have serious doubts that any company is immune to germs. Seems a little silly for the raw feeders to be all "told you so" when we are constantly talking about how little of an issue germs are, it's always more of a risk to people but some common sense goes a long way.


The issue is their quality control tests didn't detect this. Doesn't that alarm you? What happens next when it's a fungus again because of a mishap or another ingredient from China that slips through the cracks and the FDA has to finally force them to seize production after several dogs are ill. You're willing to be okay with the risk that what you feed your dog, the sole thing they derive their nutrients from, is tainted with salmonella and who knows what else because their quality assurance tests clearly don't work? You can't even argue it would detect other things because clearly they have issues.

I don't think it's too much to demand our food be free of diseases... and there are a lot of other options out there besides eating things that have been recalled. Some people who feed raw never have to buy food because of CL. OR some people go hunting and find their own food. and many other endless opportunities to feeding correctly and safely. This sounds like one hell of a cop out to me and the poor dogs will suffer.


----------



## FurMom1089 (Apr 22, 2012)

I just feel bad I didn't know totw was with diamond *I don't feed it so never really looked into it* But my mom just bought a bag yesterday that was pulled from the shelves today... but I'm her researcher, so I kinda feel like I failed in that aspect :/ But her dogs have health issues as it is so if they did end up off because of the food, it might go unnoticed anyway:wacko:

Idk my main reason for feeding raw is because I'm holding a bit of chicken in my hand, a "main" ingredient in some dry foods. We all *hopefully* choose our pets food based off that first ingredient because we wish them to have more of that particular part... why not just give them the part?:shocked:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

FurMom1089 said:


> I just feel bad I didn't know totw was with diamond *I don't feed it so never really looked into it* But my mom just bought a bag yesterday that was pulled from the shelves today... but I'm her researcher, so I kinda feel like I failed in that aspect :/ But her dogs have health issues as it is so if they did end up off because of the food, it might go unnoticed anyway:wacko:
> 
> Idk my main reason for feeding raw is because I'm holding a bit of chicken in my hand, a "main" ingredient in some dry foods. We all *hopefully* choose our pets food based off that first ingredient because we wish them to have more of that particular part... why not just give them the part?:shocked:


Even when people read it they often don't realize Diamond may make their brand. I remember this happening and I can't remember the manufacturer, but I thought it was the brand. "oh well I don't feed Diamond so it doesn't apply to me."

Maybe I was just a little denser than the average person, but I bet I'm not alone.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I feel a bit lucky, I was feeding kirkland puppy before to Pompadour, but since the kibble was too large for his little jab, I had to soak it for minutes or break it wit a hammer, but months later of doing this got too tedious so I got a sample bag of propac small breed puppy and Pompadour didn't had problems.

Now I got a bag of minichunk so I can make rotations, between this and the other two small breed formulas (adult and puppy)




FurMom1089 said:


> I just feel bad I didn't know totw was with diamond *I don't feed it so never really looked into it* But my mom just bought a bag yesterday that was pulled from the shelves today... but I'm her researcher, so I kinda feel like I failed in that aspect :/ But her dogs have health issues as it is so if they did end up off because of the food, it might go unnoticed anyway:wacko:
> 
> Idk my main reason for feeding raw is because I'm holding a bit of chicken in my hand, a "main" ingredient in some dry foods. We all *hopefully* choose our pets food based off that first ingredient because we wish them to have more of that particular part... why not just give them the part?:shocked:





xellil said:


> Even when people read it they often don't realize Diamond may make their brand. I remember this happening and I can't remember the manufacturer, but I thought it was the brand. "oh well I don't feed Diamond so it doesn't apply to me."
> 
> Maybe I was just a little denser than the average person, but I bet I'm not alone.



I was thinking that maybe we can make a sticky thread about the different plants like diamond, midwestern, etc.. with info on wish plant made certain brands of foods, and wish ones have the most incidents wit recalls. op2:

Even if we don't feed brands like purina, hills, or eukanuba, etc ... they should be there just in case someone else in your family or friends feeds it or a lurker from this forum.


----------



## LadyVT (May 6, 2012)

Voted- My pet has not been affected but I bought recalled food - had NO idea ToTW was manufactured at the Diamond facility, after the last round of recalls thought I was doing good by switching to it. Next step is raw, if there's going to be germs/cooties/whatever in my house, at least I can take steps myself as precaution rather than expecting someone else to be monitoring for them.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

LadyVT said:


> Voted- My pet has not been affected but I bought recalled food - had NO idea ToTW was manufactured at the Diamond facility, after the last round of recalls thought I was doing good by switching to it. Next step is raw, if there's going to be germs/cooties/whatever in my house, at least I can take steps myself as precaution rather than expecting someone else to be monitoring for them.


Woo hoo! Very glad to hear that 

Long before I knew anything about dog food, I thought TOTW was good food. I got it at tractor supply. I had no clue so many dog food brands came from a single place.

and Premium Edge - it was all my trainer sold. He touted it like the second coming, and actually my dogs did better on it than any other dry food. Also, a Diamond product.

I know we like to say people should be more aware, but really I wasn't. Alot of people aren't.


----------



## LadyVT (May 6, 2012)

Very true on not being aware until sometimes it's too late. I saw the original Diamond recall and was puffed up thinking it had nothing to do with me and the Sharkie until I got paged by someone on my social page actually listed out the different brands that were voluntarily recalling.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> I feel a bit lucky, I was feeding kirkland puppy before to Pompadour, but since the kibble was too large for his little jab, I had to soak it for minutes or break it wit a hammer, but months later of doing this got too tedious so I got a sample bag of propac small breed puppy and Pompadour didn't had problems.
> 
> Now I got a bag of minichunk so I can make rotations, between this and the other two small breed formulas (adult and puppy)
> 
> ...


PLEASE, PLEASE "make a sticky thread about the different plants like diamond, midwestern, etc.. with info on wish plant made certain brands of foods, and wish ones have the most incidents wit recalls"

This would be SO USEFUL to those of us who have Diamond at the moment (not in recall area I don't think) but are still looking to change for good. I've gotten good ideas on other brands from threads in this forum BUT everything you can do to wake people up to what their pet might be going thru is most useful. 

BTW, what does "TOTW" stand for. It's probably something so simple that I'm going to feel like an idiot but please help with this.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I feed a diamond product, but not from the SC plant. I am still switching food and will never buy another Diamond product again.
It is not about the salmonella to me, it is about the fact they have crap QC and have allowed a recall to happen again. 
I no longer trust them and will not give them my money.
Going RAW as soon as I can, but until then the girls will eat Nutrisource.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

TOTW- Taste of the Wild

I have family who feeds Kirkland and family who feeds Canidae. Neither have been affected (effected?) because California is not one of the listed states but who knows. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I live in California so even though my friend feeds canidae and my sister and mom feed TOTW...their products are not affected.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

there is a list of who makes what. It's pretty long. Dagnabbit, I can't remember who posted it. I'll see if I can hunt it up in these threads. It's a link to a spreadsheet.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> there is a list of who makes what. It's pretty long. Dagnabbit, I can't remember who posted it. I'll see if I can hunt it up in these threads. It's a link to a spreadsheet.


I will definitely look for THAT LIST of who makes what. Right now I'm looking for anything but Diamond/Kirkland but I feel like I'm still in the dark, even after numerous food suggestions, because I don't know the parent companies of these foods. So I will check back to this particular thread for that list.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> TOTW- Taste of the Wild
> 
> I have family who feeds Kirkland and family who feeds Canidae. Neither have been affected (effected?) because California is not one of the listed states but who knows. Better safe than sorry.


Same here! I've been feeding Kirkland and have not been affected by the Diamond recalls I guess because my state isn't on that list. On the other hand, I'm simply not willing to wait for the recalls to expand to my state or for my dog to be effected. I'm not convinced my guy isn't already aeffected away because of the eye tearing that has been going on for some time now.


----------



## 7766 (Sep 20, 2011)

I haven't been affected, I don't feed it. I was planning on adding TOTW to the rotation for monetary purpose, but I am going to hold off now. I do feel bad I pushed a friend toward it. They adopted one of my foster dogs and they feed their current dog, Dog Chow. I was trying to get them to see that although it was more you fed less and it's not corn. We live in Alabama and would have been affected.


----------

